# Valve Tick



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am wondering what causes Valve Tick? (Not any loud, banging noises that mean major damage, just valve tick that is most noticeable when the engine is cold, as it has been VERY cold around here for a few days, Northern NJ.) I need to change my oil, I've been using the 10W-30... considering the synthetic, I've never fully determined if changing to it is either a good or stupid idea, people have been using conventional oil forever.

I'm also working on making my posts more short-worded. So, two quick questions, to get my bearings straight:

1) I am wondring what an EGR valve is? Where is it? Is it expensive? Surely, that's not the cheap-o "PCV Valve" that gets changed with filters?

2) (This is related to my last long-worded post about how the car sometimes doesn't like to start when it's hot) I should mention that once, after my car came off the highway, I heard two "pops" from under my hood while I stood on the gas pedal, just before the engine started... the engine probably wasn't "hot" as it had cooled for 45 minutes, but I was wondering if that was Detonation? (I had been trying to start the car with its barely-turn-over/die behavior for about 2 minutes straight, playing with the gas pedal gets it to start when it does that like once a week.) Should I put Plus in my car, or just get the whole exhaust changed CAT included when I get $600?

Well, I'm also going to report how my car acts right after I get the fuel filter changed. I am going to but one or two bottles of the techron in when the tank is 1/2 full at most... (likely 1/4 full.) Since I'm takinmg on all my car's issues at once... It will pass whatever "test" my sticker-issuing friends at Gas Station decide to do! (Hint: They're not paying CLOSE attention, but if my car sucks and acts bad when it goes there, it doesn't have a prayer.) Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

The valve tick is probably a ceased , stuck or collapsed lifter. you can try to run a cleaner in the oil like Sea Foam or Rosline and that may free it upl


1. The EGR valve is the exhaust gas recirculation valve. It recirculates some of the exhaust into the intake under ceertian conditions. If it is stuck or not working idle can be rough. It is located under the intake Plenum towards the rear of the engine. You can reach down ( when engine is cold) under the top of the valve and work it up and down with your fingers to see if it is stuck and sometimes free it. If the rubber diaphram is cracked and broken then a new one is needed. I think they are expensive like $100 or so. I usually get one at the junk yard for $5.
2. sounds like your car backfired. I am not sure why you think you need to replace the exhaust and running premium is really no benifit.

How long since you did a tun up with spark plugs, distributor cap and rotor, air filter, fuel filter, set the idle and timing? Engines run much better when they are properly tuned and wear parts are in good condition.

last water accumulated in fuel tanks especially when you do not keep them full. I like to run a product called Heat in the gas tank once or twice a year to absorbe the water and run it through the engine. This can especially be a problem when the water freezes and can clog your fuel pump intake.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Always specify the year of your car and what motor is in it; a lot of folks install KA24DE or SR20DET motors in 89 -90 cars and so forth. We are not mind readers.

In your case with valve tick, if you've got a SOHC motor, which uses hydraulic lifters, the lifters may be worn or the oil pressure is very low. With DOHC motors, which use solid lifters, a little bit of ticking is normal.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Always specify the year of your car and what motor is in it; a lot of folks install KA24DE or SR20DET motors in 89 -90 cars and so forth. We are not mind readers.
> 
> In your case with valve tick, if you've got a SOHC motor, which uses hydraulic lifters, the lifters may be worn or the oil pressure is very low. With DOHC motors, which use solid lifters, a little bit of ticking is normal.


Whoops. Sorry rogoman.. I have the 1989 240SX, auto trans. 

-- Last time the tune-up was done with ALL those things: Not since I owned the car, which will be 1 year in March. They just put on new Spark Plugs - but that's it.

I'll put some type of Oil add thing in my engine, and the Iso-Heet Gas Line Water Remover (all this AFTER they change the Fuel Filter?,) and get back to the Board... Thanks


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

chances are its just cold thick oil due to the weather shoulnt be serious once the oil heats up itle get quiet. thick oil is harder to circulate so the oil is harder to pump to the head.


----------

